# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Пароли на обработках 1С 7.7

## brato4karik

Добрый день, срочно нужна помощь, база 1С 7.7 комплексная, обработки достались от бывшего сотрудника, на них пароль в конфигураторе. Есть ли способ его обойти?

----------


## sfx09

BforceMD.exe гуглите

----------


## gfulk

В любой обработке есть поле uuid. Меняете это поле на аналогичное из обработки не защищенной паролем. Профит!

З.Ы. Меняете в режиме замены, на не вставки, ни один другой символ не должен пострадать.

З.З.Ы. Менять лучше в hex-редакторе

З.З.З.Ы. Не забывайте про резервные копии

----------

ringo7777777 (23.07.2013)

----------


## Sam58

лучше саблю поставь

----------


## SJ24

Попробуй вот это - в архиве 9 различных утилит для снятия паролей с обработок и конфигураций 1С 7.7

Скачать:
letitbit | shareflare | vip-file | depositfiles

----------

ivivo123 (12.10.2012)

----------


## chuevsf

Ссылки потеряны, кроме Депозита! Можно перезалить?

----------


## lobver

помогите как найти пароль к 1с.md версии 7.70.027,  BforceMD.exe будет искать верно но медленно около 9 лет((

----------


## WWS_

*lobver* ответил в личку

----------


## Tais80

А можно мне тоже, Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## WWS_

см. личку

----------


## WWS_

см. личку

----------


## Matrixxx

Авернсофт, пароль на конфигуриции. Помогите!

----------


## asteriks

пришлите, мне тоже , плизз.

----------


## WWS_

Кому нужна помощь пишите в личку, тут бываю редко

----------


## ringo7777777

В прошлом сталкивался с этой проблемой не мало нервов она у меня вымотала, даже друг по образованию программист ничего не смог сделать, переворошив кучу форумов и задавая вопросы специалистам я нашел ответ, чтобы быть кратким вот ресурс: http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item2036.html

----------


## Mechanicuss

> В прошлом сталкивался с этой проблемой не мало нервов она у меня вымотала, даже друг по образованию программист ничего не смог сделать, переворошив кучу форумов и задавая вопросы специалистам я нашел ответ, чтобы быть кратким вот ресурс: http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item2036.html


Это 8-чный декомпилятор, на обработках 7-ки он не работает.

----------


## Soronoruspas

А можно мне тоже, Заранее спасибо!!!!

----------


## Fltr

> А можно мне тоже, Заранее спасибо!!!!


Попробуйте просто использовать portable версию
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

